# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Sicyopterus cynocephalus - Cleft-lipped goby

## CK Yeo

Anyone have experience with these fellows? Supposed to eat green algae, *including BBA.*

No idea why it is called Cleft-lipped goby since the scientific name translate to "dog-head"

Cute hor?


Modified fins to suck to the glass.




ck

----------


## Merviso

wow... nice! did you put on the makeup for them...  :Laughing: 
where did you got these from....  :Kiss:  ... this is poisoning stuff...  :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

the part where you says it eats BBA make me so happy.. how big does it grow to?

----------


## d2sign

Nice eye shadow, very cute! He will be very hot if able to clean BBA.

----------


## CK Yeo

> wow... nice! did you put on the makeup for them... 
> where did you got these from....  ... this is poisoning stuff...


Oh, you noticed the makeup. Good.
Ben's Wuhu @ Tiong Bahru. 




> the part where you says it eats BBA make me so happy.. how big does it grow to?


Don't know. When I got it, it is already the size of a full grown SAE (i.e. ~4"?).

They don't seem to eat pellets unlike SAE (even algae tabs). Not sure if it will eat plant though.

ck

----------


## Merviso

haha... good! Was planning to go there tomorrow anyway... thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## EvolutionZ

can pm me the price? like what  :drool 2: sign said, if this guy really eats BBA.. everybody gonna go grab one.. somemore it looks so good!

----------


## CK Yeo

Hmm... am I the only person worried about what to feed them with after the algae is gone?

Merv, reported in C328 too. Don't know which tank though.

avant, share your experience here leh.

ck

----------


## EvolutionZ

maybe can try frozen bloodworm?

----------


## CK Yeo

Let me find a pic showing its teeth... Don't look like vegetarian teeth.

ck

----------


## EvolutionZ

awaiting your picture than.. hope that is not a kind of fish that eats plant!

----------


## CK Yeo

Not a particularly good picture. :Embarassed:  but you get the idea.
Notice the 2 tiny teeth on the lower jaw?
The nose area have some faint colour. 



ck

----------


## EvolutionZ

indeed it looks more of a meat-eater.. have you seen this guy eat any algae? or was it someone who told you?

----------


## 900801

nice fish,thanks for sharing.wow last picture looks as though it can fit shrimps into its mouth

----------


## Matt Ford

I've kept _Sicyopterus_ before CK. They are definitely algae eaters despite the fearsome dentition!  :Laughing:

----------


## Quixotic

Fishes in the _Sicyopterus_, _Stiphodon_, _Sicydium_ genera, among others, are collectively known as Sicydiine gobies. _Sicyopterus_ are most definitely algal grazers, clinging onto rocks using their modified pelvic disc (as in picture 2), scraping algae off the surface. The typical habitats are rivers with peridotite beds, in clear, well-oxygenated water with swift current.

I am not sure if it will clear BBA though. It is mentioned that _Sicyopterus stimpsoni_ typically feeds on the thin layer of diatoms, while _Lentipes concolor_ feeds on longer filamentous algae.

Regarding the denture of the fish, the crown of each tooth in different species is reported to be tricuspid (electron micrograph scan of _Sicyopterus stimpsoni_), bicuspid or simple (cuspid?). So, they may actually have canine teeth (cuspid), probably differ in length and sharpness in different species. One of the keys to identifying _Sicyopterus lagocephalus_, found via Google Books, is supposedly...



> Lower jaw with one row of teeth, at least 2 canines present near middle of jaw...


Lastly, have a read on this really excellent information on Sicydiine gobies, written by Adrian Tappin (owner of the wonderful Home of the Rainbowfish website)
http://www.rainbowfish.info/forum/vi...p?p=2127#p2127

----------


## CK Yeo

Woah! That's very good information. Thanks!

*If* they are strict algae eaters, then shrimps are safe.

ck

----------


## avant

Sorry for taking too long to come in.

I got 3 of these about 2 weeks back from C328. They are not found in tanks, but in plastic bags on the cashier table. They also have a large bag holding smaller bags of them, usually one in each bag. (Not sure if they are still around now though.)

I happened to chance upon them one fine day. Got one and then got two more on a later date. Apparently they are not being snapped up. I recognised the same fishes when I was there the second time. Price-wise, very affordable. Size-wise, I'd say these are probably adults. Definitely doesn't look too juvenile to me.

Diet:
Strict vegetarian. C328 feeds them with live brine shrimps, but they are not feeding on it. So i reckon they are starving for quite some time already. I feed mine with natural algae, including BBA. Algae wafer doesn't do the same trick though. I had a coconut shell totally covered with algae and BBA, and I saw one fellow chewing off the BBA. Maybe the teeth helps. I can't confirm for sure that they are absolute BBA-eaters, but probably the lack of proper food probably means that chewing on BBA was a natural delight for them.

Here's the first one that I got (notice the patterns on the body).

----------


## hwchoy

sometimes prominent markings on the body is a sign of distress. but if it eats BBA this fish will be super sought after man!

----------


## avant

I agree on that distress signal. But it also tend to adopt a camouflage pattern even when it is not under stress.

In case people start raiding the shops for them, I'll let to clarify that they are algae-eaters but may not be specialised BBA eaters. And once the algae has been cleared up by them, you will also need to consider the food source to maintain them since they are not too fond of algae wafers. For me, I happen to be 'farming' algae for my _Gastromyzon_.

And I do not know if they are plant-friendly since I don't have any in my tank.

----------


## Merviso

Went Wuhu yesterday and see quite a few of them. They are dark grey, maybe due to the gravel, and looks much bigger than I had expected. In the end, did not get any of them yet. I do have a whole tank of algae to feed them thou....  :Grin:

----------


## khseah79

anyone has any experience keeping them alive with alternative food source??
I buy 5 of them 2 weeks ago now all looks so skinny..

----------


## avant

I've not seen mine eating any of the food (frozen bloodworms, brine shrimps, tetrabits) that I've fed the rest of the fish in the same tank. So far, I've only seen them grazing on the algae in the tank.

What are the types of foods that you have tried?

----------


## razornova

Someone should try feeding them blanched cucumbers! Would be a great additions to my otos if they did  :Very Happy:

----------


## khseah79

Dont think mine is surviving well.. not much algae for them.. some thread algae wheich they dont seems to be eating.. spot algae also no eat.. already found 1 dead..

----------


## avant

Mine is a pure algae tank (no plants). What I did was to dose fertiliser to spur the growth of the green algae in the tank and they do clean the tank walls very well. You might want to give them some blanched cucumber slices to see if they take them.

----------


## Quixotic

Yes, try blanched cucumber or zucchini, make sure they are soft enough.

----------


## sfk7

Is this the same goby found in one of the tanks in C328 below the arowanas?

----------

